# Family Photo.



## fyrstormer (Nov 14, 2009)

Originally posted in the McGizmo forum, but it should probably go here too.

Just thought I'd share some images of the latest reunion:

















They grow up so fast.  I love my Gizmos.

Here's a picture of the Mule with the UV emitter turned on. It is the UV light to end all UV lights.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice looking family... :thumbsup:


----------



## gsxrac (Nov 16, 2009)

:bow: That is a very admirable collection! I would love to be able to just handle a couple McGizmo lights, let alone be able to afford to own one! Now the most difficult question, which is your favorite? Also what do you use the UV light for? Ive always wanted one but not sure what I would do with it other than look for bugs at night and inspect hotel rooms? lol.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 16, 2009)

You already posted that here. You are once again reminded to read the Rules - in this case, Rule 9. 

Thread closed.


----------

